# When Cookbooks Attack!



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I sponsor the yearbook at the school where I teach, and I usually have at least one graduating senior on staff each year. If that person gets married any time soon after graduation, I give them a wedding gift which is usually the Better Homes and Gardens Cookbook and in this case it is the 75th Anniversary Edition.
Yesterday, a sister to a girl who recently received her cookbook told me this story: We'll call her Susan. Susan was lying on the bed reading through the cookbook trying to decide on something to prepare for the next day's dinner. She propped the cookbook up on the top edge of the headboard for some reason. The book fell down, struck her across the mouth, and broke off her two front teeth! 
Cookbooks can be dangerous!


----------



## shahed (Dec 22, 2005)

lol thanks for that


----------

